# superar el verano



## Hiro Sasaki

El texto de español de agosto de la NHK dice :
 
“Mi secreto para superar el verano es el kebab.”
 
Creo que debería decirse “ superar el calor de verano “.
 
¿Que os parecéis ?  
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Grekh

Se pueden omitir ciertas palabras cuando la idea ya fue totalmente entendida (preestablecida) por los hablantes.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Jejeje es una frase graciosa la verdad... 
Yo creo que es más acertada la de la NHK que la tuya, no es por nada, pero no creo que un kebab pueda ayudar a superar el calor, al contrario... es una comida tan pesada (y deliciosa... mmm) que si te comes uno a 40ºC a lo mejor ya no lo cuentas.
"Mi secreto para superar el verano es el kebab" a mi entender expresa que esta persona come kebabs para no aburrirse o no deprimirse en verano.
Lo que tú dices, con el calor, es correcto... pero no sé hasta qué punto podría ser cierto...  yo desde luego no intentaría comerme un kebab en agosto en Madrid al sol...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

"Si Napoleón podía superar el frio de invierno, habría avanzado 
más adentro el territorio de Rusia"
 
 
¿ Cómo escribáis la oración de arriba ?
 
saludos 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Se podría decir pero haría falta más contexto para saber si el concepto de verano abarca más nociones en la mente del hablante. 

Se me ocurren:
- el tiedo/aburrimiento si la persona se queda sola cuando sus amigos se fueron de vacaciones.
- el trabajo si se trata de un estudiante que trabaja en las vacaciones de verano.
- el fastidio si el verano es sinónimo de reunión familiar con parentela poco apreciada.
- el cansancio de dos meses de juergas, fiestas, borracheras, asistencia a fiestas de pueblo.
- la desesperanza de tener que (re) abrir los libros de texto a fin de, en dos meses, aprenderse lo que no se aprendió en los nueve anteriores y aprobar en septiembre.


Seguro que para otros foreros otros conceptos subyacen a la palabra _verano_.

Hasta luego


----------



## Grekh

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> "Si Napoleón podía superar el frio de invierno, habría avanzado
> más adentro el territorio de Rusia"
> 
> 
> ¿ Cómo escribáis la oración de arriba ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
¿A qué te refieres con "cómo escribir" la oración?

"Si Napoleón hubiera podido superar el frío del invierno, habría avanzado más adentro en el territorio de Rusia"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias a todos !

Esa frase fue escrita por una profesora o una estudiante que estudia o enseña en la Universidad de Carlo III de Madrid. Se explica en japonés claramente 
“ para superar el calor de verano”. 
 
Mi amigo español dice que la temperature sube a más de 30º C en verano en Madrid pero es seco.  Acá, hay mucha humedad.   Efectivamente, preferiamos comer algo liviano y no pesado, como fideos Soomen con cubitos de hielo.
 
El calor nos hace perder apetito. 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Nosotros pensamos que para superar el calor de verano, es mejor comer 
algo que contiene grasa, como la carne o la anguila asada. En el dia mas
caluroso de "vaca", segun el antiguo calendario lunar ( no el solar actual que para los chino tiene  todavia un significado importante), comemos la
anguila asada que tiene mucha vitamina A ademas de la grasa.

Las comidas japonesas tradicionalmente carecen de grasa y son livianas.
No comiamos la carne de res. Ya comprendera el trasfondo cultural de la 
profesora o estudiente japonesa que escribio esa frase.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Jej, decir que Madrid supera los 30ºC en verano es quedarse corto. Supera los 40ºC y la verdad es que es insoportable... además con toda la contaminación y todo eso... una auténtica pesadilla si te toca a pasar el verano allí.


----------



## heidita

¡Eso digo yo!
¡Ojalá fueran sólo 30 grados!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Superar el verano" no tiene por qué significar exactamente lo mismo que "superar el calor del verano", ya que te puedes encontrar muchos otros inconvenientes (como los atascos en la operación salida y en la operación retorno). De todos modos, yo también omitiría al calor aunque sólo me refiriese a él, ya que es lo más característico del verano.

PD: Ojalá tuviera 30ºC ahora en esta habitación. Y eso que casi son las 10 de la noche, buf.


----------



## ordequin

Hola compañeros,
Hiroaki, ¡benditos los ojos!:
Desde Bilbao, y con una temperatura de 22ºC, apenas humedad, y viento nor-noroeste;
He de decir que me ha parecido muy interesante lo de la anguila, y la carne de vaca(res). Es curioso que en los paises donde hace más calor, también acostumbren a tomar bebidas muy calientes y al tiempo muy azucaradas; cosa que a los del llamado "mundo moderno" nos parece muy raro.
¿Será que la modernidad nos ha hecho olvidar los primordiales instintos que nos fueron otorgados por la Madre Naturaleza?
Se me viene a la cabeza una explicación fisiológica para lo de la grasa y el calor, pero creo que ése es tema para otro foro.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Además de una cuestión linguítica, todos vuestros comentarios son muy 
interesantes. 
 
Krauter Fee, ¡ Ese madrileño no quiere hablar mal ni del clima de
su patria chica !  Dicen que los habitants de Osaka son los únicos que 
se divierten hablando mal de su gente y de la ciudad. Es un tema de 
sociología y de antropología y no comento mas en este foro.
 
Ordenquin,  Acá, en verano, la gente bebe normalmente café frio.
He oido decir que para los franceses, el café frio es horrible !. Debe
ser siempre caliente. Esto tampoco no es un asunto del idioma.
 
Efectivamente, la anguila asada con arroz no es tan pesada para el estómago.La anguila es un pescado. 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Archs

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Efectivamente, la anguila asada con arroz no es tan pesada para el estómago.La anguila es un pescado.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Jajajajajaja. Sabemos que la anguila es un pescado. ¡Qué suerte tienes de comer algo sólido!
Los que vivimos en el Mediterráneo, sobre todo las zonas del sur y sureste, con una temperatura de 39º pero con una sensación térmica de 45º por la humedad, sólo nos recomiendan tomar agua, zumos, frutas, verduras e ir con prendas de algodón muy fresquitas. Tampoco podemos hacer deporte y no se recomiendan las actividades agrícolas.

Como curiosidad te diré que este insoportable calor beneficia mucho a las vides para la producción vinícola y se espera una de las mejores cosechas para hacer vino desde hace muchos años. Pero.. ¿Sabes cuando las recolectan? Por la noche. Por el día es imposible debido al calor.

En cuanto las dos frases de tu primer post ambas son perfectamente entendibles y correctas al decirlas. Como si quieres decir:
"Superar los rigores del calor/verano " Se supone que sólo hace calor en verano pero te aseguro que nosotros en pleno mes de febrero, un año, sufrimos una ola de calor mientras el resto de Europa de moría de frío.

Saludos

María

PD.: Por favor, no te cortes nunca al explicarnos cosas de tu país y vuestras costumbres. Para la mayoría de nosotros Asia y Oceanía son unas grandes desconocidas excepto en plan turismo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Bueno, como os interesan cosas japonesas, escribire un poco mas 
sobre la anguila. Las siguientes lineas son una parte del texto de
espanol que he escrito. Deberian pulirse mas.

"Una poblacion dominante de los samurais " : ⇒　una poblacion dominantemente numerosa de los samurais. 　Pero, deberia eliminarse

"dominantemente", porque alcanza la mitad de la poblacion y no una
mayoria. 

Nada mas por ahora,

Hiro Sasaki 

"Una don " o "Unagi donburi" es la anguila asada con salsa dulce 
especial colocada encima de arroz cocido al vapor y servido en un tazón. 


Si se sirve esta comida en una caja de madera charolada con laca japonesa,
se llama "Una Jyû". 

Durante el período de Edo, los japoneses comenzaron a comer anguila en
un día de la "vaca" de verano del viejo calendario lunar. 

Ese día cae en un día de julio o agosto, la época más calurosa y cuando
la gente queda fatigada por el calor que hace. 

La anguila contiene mucha cantidad de vitaminas A, D,E, B1, B6 y B12A, y especialmente vitamina A.

La cocina del "Una don" y el " Una Jyû". son fundamentalmente iguales en todo el Japón Pero, hay algunas diferencias regionales en cocinarlos y asarlas en la parrilla.

En la región de Kansai, o sea, en Kioto y Osaka, la anguila se corta en la barriga para abrirla. Esto queda asociado con "Seppuku" en Tokio, que era una ciudad con una población dominante de los samurai. En cambio,Osaka era una ciudad de comerciantes. En Tokio, por ello, la anguila se corta en la espalda. 

Los japoneses consumimos 5.000 millones de anguilas al año. Importamos una enorme cantidad de las anguilas vivas del bebé y las asadas, especialmente desde China. 

　La anguila se ha considerado como un buen alimento que vitaliza 
el cuerpo fatigado desde tiempos de la antología "Manyôshû".
El famoso poeta Ôtomo no Yakamochi compuso un poema en broma
dirigiéndolo a su amigo Iwamaro que era muy flaco : 

               " Permitéme a decirte una cosa, amigo Iwamaro, 

                        Vete a coger una anguila y cómetela,
 
  Todo el mundo dice que la anguila engorda 

                        a la persona flaca y agotada en verano "


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> El texto de español de Agosto de la NHK dice :
> 
> “Mi secreto para superar el verano es el kebab.”
> 
> Creo que debería decirse “ superar el calor de verano “.
> 
> ¿Qué os pareceis? ¿Qué os parece?
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola a todos:
Tras una segunda lectura del hilo, y a pesar del amplio abanico de imaginativas opciones, brindado por Cintia&Martine; yo opino que el texto de la NHK va referido al calor exclusivamente por el trasfondo cultural del que nos habla Hiro en su post nº8.
También creo, que tanto la alternativa dada por Hiro a la oración original, como ésta, son igualmente correctas. Aquí Grekh te apunta que si la idea se entiende fácilmente, puedes suprimir "el calor". Luego, tienes dos opciones, suprimirlo o no, según sea el dato innecerario o conveniente, según tu critero. Sería interesante plantearse si este texto va a ser leído por extranjeros. Como éstos no entenderían, (muchos de ellos), lo del trasfondo cultural, en este caso si parece oportuno incluir el dato de que va referido al calor; ya que si no, los que no sean japoneses, tendrán tendencia a pensar en otras posibles explicaciones, de las que has recibido un repertorio de brillante creatividad en este hilo.
Por último coincido con Grekh en su aportación sobre lo de Napoleón.
El tiempo verbal empleado es más correcto que el que tú utilizas, ya que la cita se refiere a hechos ocurridos hace mucho tiempo, pero con un plantemiento de forma condicional.
Un saludo.


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Nosotros pensamos que para superar el calor de verano, es mejor comer
> algo que contiene grasa, como la carne o la anguila asada
> 
> Ya comprendera el trasfondo cultural de la
> profesora o estudiente japonesa que escribio esa frase.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Los hidratos de carbono de cadena larga y los lípidos, (o grasas), producen un mayor esfuerzo,(trabajo), en el organismo, para su asimilación o conversión en otros nutrientes, respecto de la digestión de las proteínas.
Una prueba de ésto, es que el intestino de los omnívoros, (entre ellos el del hombre), es mucho más largo que el de los carnívoros.
Se requiere de una mayor cantidad de energía, por tanto, para la digestión de carbohidratos complejos y grasas; tales elementos permanecen más tiempo en el tracto intestinal.
Al producirse la digestión, una gran cantidad de sangre se dirige desde las redes periféricas hacia el estómago, produciéndose una pérdida de eficacia en la termorregulación de las extremidades.
Una digestión más lenta, por haberse ingerido una gran cantidad de alimento, o bien porque el tipo de alimento requiere de una mayor inversión de energía por parte del organismo para su asimilación; tendrá como consecuencia que el proceso anteriormente descrito se prolongue.
¿Nunca habeis oído eso de "abrígate después de comer"?
Otra cosa es, que después de una comida pesada y copiosa, no sea conveniente exponerse a un gran esfuerzo físico.
Lo de la recomendación de tomar frutas y verduras, (me refiero a uno de los post incluidos en el hilo), es porque las sales minerales que contienen, ayudan a "fijar" el agua en el organismo, amén de otros beneficios.
Los nómadas del Sahara solían beber orina de camello por esta razón.
Soy muy afín a seguir las "antiguas tradiciones" por considerarlas de una mucho mayor eficacia en contraposición a los "modernos métodos".
Entrañan una sabiduría que debería subsistir atávicamente en cada uno de nosotros, si no se hubiera encargado la civilización de borrar nuestros más elementales y necesarios instintos.
Si se trata sólo de combatir el calor, pienso que una fabada nos ayudará mucho más para este propósito que una ensalada.
El que se anime, que haga la prueba. Pero, por favor, que no se ponga luego a jugar un partido de tenis con 40ºC, (sólo hablo de combatir el calor)
Y para terminar una última reflexión o un detalle que os translado en forma de pregunta.
¿Os habeís dado cuenta de que los supuestos expertos en alimentación, suelen cambiar radicalmente de idea en periodos de entre 5 y 10 años?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Es muy obvio que la autora de esa frase se refiere al calor, porque se 
explica explicitamente en japones en el texto. Yo pensaba por eso que "calor" es necesario para la mayor claridad del significado. 

Yo no podia imaginarme los posibles contextos mencionados por Cristia. Para nosotros, otra opcion sera que la venta de algunos productos o comidas baja en verano. Si supera una baja de venta en verano, una 
empresa tiene una gama amplia de la mercancia que se venden mucho en otono.

En verano, la gente pierde ganas de hacer compras. "Natsugare " 
literalmente traducido " verano secado " significa una baja de ventas 
en verano. Dicen que los festivales en verano son para animar a la gente 
hacer compras. 

Yo suponia que mi prwegunta es puramente linguistica y no tiene que 
nada que ver con el trasfondo cultural. 

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Quiero mencionar dos cosas mas.

Los japoneses comenzamos a comer la carne de res hace unos 150 anos.
Habiamos sido herbivoros durante muchos siglos. El intestino de los 
japoneases es todavia mas largo que el de los occidentales. 

La segunda cosa que quiero mencionar es que la antigua creencia popular 
se ha verificado por las ciencias modernas. La anguila es rica en vitamina A.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola ! Maria Arches,

"para superar los rigores de verano. " Yo creo que se puede decir tambien 
"los rigores de inviefrno (frio).  Es equivocado decir "el rigor de verano".
(singular ) ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Archs

Gracias Hiro por tu aportación cultural.
Supongo que siendo japonés, gustándote el arroz y el pescado, te encantaría nuestra comida mediterranea. Sobre todo un buen "caldero" una especie de paella elaborada con pescado y arroz. Eso sí, el arroz redondito, típico valenciano.
Un fuerte saludo para ti

María


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Maria arches, 

Una senora quiso aprender un poco de espanol y no tanto, porque no le
gustaba hacer muchos esfuerzos para aprenderlo mucho. Ella queria 
comprar un tour a Valencia que incluia un cursillo de una semana para
aprender la cocina valenciana y espanola. Yo no recuerdo bien el precio,
pero me mostro el folleto de la agencia de turismo, es muy barato. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 

Nosotros comemos el arroz a la china, espanola, japonesa, turca e 
italiana.


----------



## María Archs

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Hola ! Maria Arches,
> 
> "para superar los rigores de verano. " Yo creo que se puede decir tambien
> "los rigores de inviefrno (frio). Es equivocado decir "el rigor de verano".
> (singular ) ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
"El rigor del verano" se refiere a la intensidad del calor en verano.
"Los rigores del verano" a las secuelas adicionales que conlleva el calor intenso del verano como pueden ser la sequía, la deshidratación, la gastroenteritis, los dichosos mosquitos....y un largo etcétera.

De todas maneras, Hiro, para analizar unas palabras y su real significado necesitamos la frase entera y el contexto.

Un saludo,

María

PD.: Por cierto, hago unos calderos y paellas de fábula. De momento nadie se ha muerto por mis incursiones culinarias.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

rigor o rigores

Maria, gracias.

Ya comprendo como se ha interpretado esa frase. Sobre cosas 
que podemos comprender mutuamente no hay mas contexto.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Los japoneses comenzamos a comer la carne de res hace unos 150 anos.
> Habiamos sido herbivoros durante muchos siglos. El intestino de los
> japoneases es todavia mas largo que el de los occidentales.
> Hiro Sasaki


Hiro:
Herbívoro significa "que come hierba, plantas, etc..."
El término herbívoro se emplea para los animales, no para los humanos.
Bueno, ahora me está haciendo gracia, imaginarme a una persona que se alimentara únicamente pastando en los prados...  Quizás en ese caso si podría considerarse como un herbívoro!
Se dice que las personas que sólo comen verduras, frutas... son VEGETARIANOS.
Hay vegetarianos de varios tipos, pero los más estrictos, NO ES TAN SÓLO QUE NO CONSUMAN CARNE, sino que no consumen ni HUEVOS, ni PESCADO.
Yo siempre había pensado que en Japón siempre se ha consumido el pescado, huevos...(proteínas en definitiva)
Si estoy en lo cierto, no podría considerarse que el pueblo japonés sea vegetariano, ¿no? 
En lo de la longitud del intestino no me meto, ya que ignoraba el dato.
Si tú dices que el intestino de los japoneses es más largo, sin duda, así deberá ser...


----------



## Jellby

ordequin said:
			
		

> ¿Nunca habeis oído eso de "abrígate después de comer"?



El español fino, después de comer siente frío.


----------



## María Archs

Jellby said:
			
		

> El español fino, después de comer siente frío.


 
Eso... ¿Va con segundas? Porque yo no entiendo nada.

Saludos

María


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> rigor o rigores
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Suele decirse "rigores", y no "rigor". Es una costumbre, normalmente se dice así.
Puedes decir tanto "los rigores del verano", como "los rigores del invierno".
Un saludo.
Muy buena Jellby, y gracias, no conocía ese refrán.


----------



## María Archs

ordequin said:
			
		

> Suele decirse "rigores", y no "rigor". Es una costumbre, normalmente se dice así.
> Puedes decir tanto "los rigores del verano", como "los rigores del invierno".
> Un saludo.
> Muy buena Jellby, y gracias, no conocía ese refrán.


 
Es una costumbre... pero también es correcto "El rigor del verano"
Sacado de la RAE

*rigor**.*(Del lat. _rigor, -ōris_).*1.* m. Excesiva y escrupulosa severidad.*2.* m. Aspereza, dureza o acrimonia en el genio o en el trato.*3.* m. Último término a que pueden llegar las cosas.*4.* m. *intensidad* (ǁ vehemencia). _El rigor del verano._*5.* m. Propiedad y precisión.*6.* m._ Med._ Tiesura o rigidez preternatural de los músculos, tendones y demás tejidos fibrosos, que los hace inflexibles e impide los movimientos del cuerpo.*7.* m._ Med._ Frío intenso y extraordinario que entra de improviso en el principio de algunas enfermedades, como en las calenturas intermitentes.*8.* m. germ. Fiscal del ministerio público.*en *~*.**1.* loc. adv. En realidad, estrictamente.*ser de *~algo.*1.* fr. Ser indispensable por requerirlo así la costumbre, la moda o la etiqueta.*ser *alguien* el *~* de las desdichas.**1.* fr. coloq. Padecer muchos y diferentes males o desgracias.
Saludos

María


----------



## ordequin

Creo no haber dicho en ningún momento que no pudiera decirse "rigor", ni que fuera incorrecto.


----------



## joeyal

para lo que a unos es "superar el verano" para otros es "superar el invierno" y nunca tener sufcientemente temperatura de verano aunque sea la de Madrid.


el verano es demasiado corto en Spain!!!


----------



## Jellby

María Archs said:
			
		

> Eso... ¿Va con segundas? Porque yo no entiendo nada.



Es un dicho o refrán. Ordequín había mencionado lo de "abrígate después de comer", lo que me ha recordado el refrán, que es lo mismo pero con más estilo. No va con segundas.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias a todos !



Los monjes del budismo Zen todavía no comen la carne de res por motivos religiosos.[FONT='&#65325]　[/FONT]La esperanza de vida de ellos es larga. Ellos consumen comidas hechas de soja.
 
La soja se llama la carne de la tierra y contiene proteina vegetal de buena calidad.  Los monasterios en la montaña tienen posadas que acomodan a 
los secualres. Sirven comidas sin carne pero muy graciosamente, sirven tambien el sake (bebida alcoholica ) y se lo llaman “liquido de sabiduría “. 
 
Consumiamos desde tiempos inmemoriales la carne de ballena. 
En la postguerra,hubo grandes empresas de la pesca de ballena que era una fuente importante de[FONT='&#65325]　[/FONT]proteina. Ahora, se pescan ballenas chicas de algunas especies y una pequeña cantidad de ballenas grandes para la investigación científica. Es muy díficil comprar la carne de ballena en el mercado.
 
Se la mantenido todavia la cultura culinaria de ballena porque hay unos 
cuantos restauraurantes especializadas en las comidas de ballena. Se 
cobran muy caro.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Ballenas :

En la pagina web. de abajo, se puede leer en ingles y chino sobre la 
ballena y la comida de ballena. 

http://www.tokuya.jp/next.html
El restaurante "Tokuie".  

Me ha sorprendido que para la comida de ballena "Hari Hari Nabe" de la
tradicion centenaria de Osaka, ahora se usa el chile de Mexico.

La tradicion evoluciona y se cambia. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 

http://www.icrwhale.org http://www.icrwhale.org 
El instituto para investigar la ballena.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hace un poco mas de 150 anos, se invento la comida de la carne de vaca
"Sukiyaki" . Sukiyaki tiene muchas verduras y tiene un poco mas de 100
-150 gramos de la carne de vaca. 

Los occidentales que llegaron a Kobe hace unos 150 anos probaron 
la carne de vaca en Kobe. En el oeste de Japon, las vacas se usaban
para la labranza. Ellos se sorprendieron del sabor exquisito de la carne de
vaca de Kobe. Asi que la carne de Kobe (Kobe beef ) fue adquiriendo una fama internacional. 

Japon importa grandes cantidades de la carne de vaca desde Australia y
de los Estados Unidos. Australia exporta a Japon la carne para el paladar
de los japoneses.  La carne de vaca japonesa se exporta a Hong Kong,
Singapore, Estados Unidos, etc. Es para los resturantes en los hoteles 
prestigiosos. Es dentro del alcance de los turistas o clientes muy 
adinerados. Leais el articulo de abajo sobre la carne de vaca del
precio increiblemente alto. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 


*Subastan vaca de Matsusaka *

TOKIO, Japón (EFE). — Una vaca de tres años clasificada como el mejor exponente de la famosa carne de Matsusaka fue subas-tada ayer por treinta millones de yenes (240 mil dólares) en la localidad japonesa del mismo nombre, al oeste de Japón. 
El animal, llamado “Yuki”, superó en 10 millones de yenes (80 mil dólares) el precio máximo de las vacas de Matsusaka subastadas el año pasado. 
La carne de Matsusaka, considerada de una rara exquisitez por la dieta de cerveza y la administración de masajes con la que se crían esas reses, se caracteriza por ser tierna y jugosa y llega a costar unos 2 mil 200 yenes (18 dólares) por cien gramos. 
El precio máximo pagado hasta hoy por una vaca de Matsusaka fue de 49 millones de yenes (392 mil dólares) registrado en 1989 en el auge de la llamada burbuja económica. 
El propietario original de “Yuki”, Yukio Noguchi, de 67 años, aseguró que sus reses caminan todos los días y “están libres del mal de las vacas locas” ya que el pienso que consumen está hecho de soja y no contiene ingredientes artificiales. 
En Japón se ha detecta-do desde septiembre dos casos confirmados de Encefalopatía Espongiforme Bovina (EEB o mal de las vacas locas), en Chiba, al oeste de Tokio, y en Hokkaido, al norte del país. 












http://mensual.prensa.com/mensual/contenido/2001/11/29/hoy/negocios/352118.html 

​


----------



## ordequin

Estimado Hiroaki:
Muchas gracias por los enlaces que nos aportas. Me han parecido muy interesantes.
En el del restaurante, yo elegí la explicación en chino...y es curioso...no entendí nada!  ( Debe ser que igual está mal explicado...)   
En relación a la soja. Ahora es cuando occidente está descubriendo los beneficios de sus proteínas de "alto valor biológico", (ésto quiere decir que la secuencia de aminoácidos es más compleja), y de sus ácidos grasos poliinsaturados. Últimamente por aquí la soja está de moda.
Es curioso todo lo que contaste anteriormente sobre las anguilas, y la ballena.
El pueblo vasco ha sido un consumidor de carne de ballena, y es, sin duda, el primer consumidor mundial de alevines de anguila, que nosotros llamamos "angulas". Su precio puede llegar hasta a los 1.500€/kilo en Navidad. Es un plato típico de la cocina vasca.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Ordequin, yo no tengo datos de estadisticas. Mas de 95 % de las anguilas
que se consumen son de cultivo. China es el pais que produce o cultiva
mas la anguila y la exporta a Japon. Ellos importan alvines desde 
Europa ( Francia y Espana, muy probablemente ) y los engordan.


Las anguilas nacionales de Kagoshima son muy caras, especialmente 
las naturales. 

Japon importaba grandes cantidades de soja desde Manchuria (ahora 
el noreste de China) antes de la segunda guerra, y ahora la importamos
desde los Estados Unidos, Brasil y Paraguay. 

En Paraguay, hay imigrantes japoneses que viven en casas como 
palacios. Ellos cultivan soja y la exporta a Japon.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ordequin

Aunque tengo a gala decir, que mi propio tatarabuelo pescaba las ballenas con ayuda de un arpón; he de reconocer que nunca he tenido ocasión de probar su carne.
La Cocina Vasca, está reconocida por los expertos como una de las más refinadas de mundo.
Conozco la aficción de los japoneses por la carne roja del atún, que he tenido el placer de degustar en forma de sashimi, (no recuerdo cómo se escribe).
Los vascos podemos diferenciar muchos tipos de "atún". De hecho, donde otros ven "atún", nosotros diferenciamos "cimarrones", "bonitos", etc...
El pueblo vasco tiene un gran conocimiento de los diferentes tipos de pescado, así como una fina sensibilidad a la hora de prepararlos.
Uno de nuestros pescados más apreciados es la merluza, sublimada gastronómicamente en su receta "a la KOXKERA", y servida en cazuela de barro al igual que las angulas.
El denominado en el resto de España "atún blanco", recién pescado, (no más de 12 horas muerto), es uno de los más sofisticados manjares que , creo, se pueda tener ocasión de probar.
Comerlo de ésta forma no es muy frecuente, y su precio es elevado.
A este atún los vascos lo llamamos bonito, y su carne es blanca y ligeramente ácida, de textura compacta aunque nada arenosa.


----------



## ordequin

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Ordequin, yo no tengo datos de estadististicas...
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


No hablo de anguilas sino de angulas. No sé de otro pueblo que las consuma.(Aclaración en P.D.) Sé que en Francia, por ejemplo, las angulas son denostadas, y exportadas a España.
Que yo sepa las angulas siguen cogiéndose de manera tradicional, de ahí su precio.
Me explicaron la técnica una vez. Recuerdo sólo dos detalles, que la pesca se produce por la noche y que los alevines van "rumiando" los diques, rocas, a contracorriente, buscando de esta manera alimentarse.
Si no fuesen a contracorriente probablemente acabarían en las playas. Puede que por ello se alimenten cuando sube la marea. 
Para entender ésto, es bueno aclarar que las angulas apenas miden unos centímetros de largo, y dos o tres milímetros de grosor. Las angulas son alevines de anguila. Son anguilas-baby.
Sé que a personas no habituadas, puede parecerles repugnante ver una ración de angulas en una cazuela. He oído decir que recuerdan a gusanos. Pero yo no puedo sustraerme de verlas como manjares.
P.D. "No sé de otro pueblo que las consuma"; Éste concepto está mal expresado. Hubiera debido decir:
No sé de otro pueblo que las haya consumido generacionalmente; o: El Pais Vasco ha sido históricamente la cuna de la pesca y consumo gastronómico de las angulas.
Hoy en día las angulas son conocidas y apreciadas en toda España, aunque al ancance de muy pocos paladares, por su escasez y elevado precio.
El río Nalón que desemboca en la ría de San Esteban de Pravia, en la provincia de Asturias, es la zona de España donde más angula se captura.
Os ruego perdoneis mi inexactitud anterior.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

El Dojô es más pequeño que la anguila. No crece más de 10 
centimetros.  La “cazuela de Yanagawa” es rica. Hay bastante 
restaurantes del Dojô en Tokio. La “cazuela de Yanagawa” es
originaria de Yanagawa, Kyushu. Yanagawa es un pueblo lindo
parecido algo a Xochimilco de México.
 
Ese plato se llama también la cazuela de crueldad. Cuando la
temperatura de la sopa sube, se escapa adentro en el tofu( de soja )
“llorando” ( con un sonido de “Kyuu”, “kyuu”. ).
 
Es tan cruel esta manera de ejecutar a los inocentes pecitos. No me
gusta esta manera de ejecutacion tan cruel. Pero, los peces y animales
se sacrifican de todas maneras para el bien de nosotros. 
 
http://www.dojou.net/
 
saludos 
 
Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

El gusto de la gente ha cambiado. La carne roja del atún se come menos ahora.
 
La carne del atún más apreciada es el “toro”. Hay dos categories, el gran toro　(Ô-toro) y el toro mediano (Chú-toro). Son caros. 
 
http://www.e-maguro.jp/products/o-toro.html
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Carmen.Tamadaba

Napoleón, hidratos de carbono , Madrid con más de 30 grados...jajajaja. Hoy he descubierto estos foros, me he enganchado a ellos y ahora encuentro que incluso hay mucha cultura y mucho humor. Adelante...¡¡¡que no decaiga!!!!


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
Bienvenida Carmen.Tamadaba! Y también, ¡felicidades! Veo que llegaste ayer y ya tienes 21 posts. Una alfombra roja por la gran actividad.
Este foro es como una criatura viva y fascinante, con el poder de generar pasiones, y también de crear adicciones.
Para los que hayais leído mi post nº 39, disculpas por mi inexactitud en la exposición de una idea. He hecho una corrección que encontrareis en la P.D.
He encontrado un par de enlaces muy instructivos sobre la pesca de la angula. En ellos se explica la dificultad que existe para reproducir angulas, (no anguilas), en cautividad. El ciclo biológico de esta especie es muy complejo, atraviesa tres estadios. Es muy descriptivo respecto de la dureza que entraña su captura, realizada con métodos artesanales.
¡Ojo! El dato sobre el precio del kilo en uno de los dos reportajes, está totalmente desfasado.
Hiro:
En los reportajes encontrarás las palabras "río", "ría", y "arte".
Para facilitarte la comprensión, no por ello queriendo pretender que no conozcas estos términos, te aporto estas explicaciones:
-Los ríos, (de agua dulce), se transforman en rías, (de agua salada), cuando éstas desembocan en el mar.
-"Arte" va referido a la técnica de pesca, y a los útiles empleados en ésta.

http://www.gran*pesca*.com/reportajes/*pesca*_angu*la*_02.htm http://www.gran*pesca*.com/reportajes/*pesca*_angu*la*_01.htm
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## María Archs

A veces es curioso como dos países tan lejanos como Japón y España puedan coincidir en ciertos aspectos gastronómicos.
A mí particularmente me encanta el shusi (¿Se escribe así?) porque en la zona donde vivo nos gusta los salazones y el pescado crudo. 
Las anchoas y las sardinas se salmueran son sal gorda crudas y resultan exquisitas, aunque últimamente la anchoa está muy cara. También está la caballa o viso, el bonito, el bacalao, el atún de zorra y algunos más que no recuerdo.
Como pescado crudo y seco (salazones) tenemos la mojama (atún de almadraba),la hueva (el hígado del pescado de determinadas especies), los capellanes, el marrajo y volvemos a repetir con el bonito, la sardina y el bacalao que también se consumen secos.
¿Lo malo de todos ellos? No es aconsejable para quiénes son hipertensos y para los que estamos sanos... el precio. Están por las nubes.

En cuanto a la soja es un producto muy extendido en España desde hace algún tiempo debido a que es una fuente rica en isoflavonas (combate eficazmente las molestias de la menopausia) y para controlar el colesterol. No sólo tienes bebidas de soja, sino productos elaborados a partir de la soja como pueden ser las galletas, yogures... y también en las farmacias te la venden en forma de comprimidos.

Y como curiosidad os diré ¿Existe la dieta perfecta para una vida sana en cuestiones alimenticias? Porque yo soy casi vegetariana, comerme un huevo es algo rarísimo... y en mis últimos análisis me salieron los triglicéridos por los suelos y en cambio el colesterol por las nubes... ¡Por no comer proteínas de origen animal! No aporté este tipo de proteínas en mi alimentación y mi propio cuerpo empezó a fabricar colesterol en forma masiva. Así que yo al contrario, además de la soja, he tenido que empezar a comer jamoncito serrano, huevos y todo tipo de carne. ¡Lo que son las cosas! Y en cuatro meses de 224 de colesterol ahora tengo 172. ¡Vuelvo a ser sana!

Saludos

María


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Los Estados Unidos han estudiado el Espacio pero muchos 
misterios de nuestra tierra no se han  descifrado.  Es mas importante
investigar nuestras Tierra. 
 
El el Ocean Pacifico, la Fosa de las Marianas tiene 10.000 metros de
profundidad, donde dicen nacen las angulas.  El consumo de las 
anguilas en Japon es enorme. China y Taiwan exportan a japon grandes
cantidades de anguilas. Ellos importan angulas para engordarlas. 
Japon tambien importa angulas( probablemente de Francia y Espana ).
 
Nosotros no conociamos el mundo oscuro a unos 1.000 metros debajo
de la suerficie del mar.  Cuando yo era nino, un submarino frances 
llego a Japon a invetigar  los mares cerca del Japon. 
 
El desarrollo de la oceanologia y la tecnologia relativa de Japon ha
sido sorprendientemente rapido. Ahora, Japon tiene submarinos 
que pueden sumergirse hasta a unos 7.000 metros debajo de la 
superficie del mar. 
 
http://www.jamstec.go.jp/jamstec-e/ships/index.html

La JAMSTEL ( Japan Agency for Marine-Earth Science and technology )es una organizacion para estudiar el misterio del oceano y la tierra. Es independiente de la Marina y es puramente cientifica.
Estan abiertos a los scientificos extranjeros.
 
Nada mas por ahora, me descanso y tomo un vaso de whisky.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

María Archs said:
			
		

> A veces es curioso como dos países tan lejanos como Japón y España puedan coincidir en ciertos aspectos gastronómicos.
> A mí particularmente me encanta el shusi (¿Se escribe así?) porque en la zona donde vivo nos gusta los salazones y el pescado crudo.
> Las anchoas y las sardinas se salmueran son sal gorda crudas y resultan exquisitas, aunque últimamente la anchoa está muy cara. También está la caballa o viso, el bonito, el bacalao, el atún de zorra y algunos más que no recuerdo.
> Como pescado crudo y seco (salazones) tenemos la mojama (atún de almadraba),la hueva (el hígado del pescado de determinadas especies), los capellanes, el marrajo y volvemos a repetir con el bonito, la sardina y el bacalao que también se consumen secos.
> ¿Lo malo de todos ellos? No es aconsejable para quiénes son hipertensos y para los que estamos sanos... el precio. Están por las nubes.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a la soja es un producto muy extendido en España desde hace algún tiempo debido a que es una fuente rica en isoflavonas (combate eficazmente las molestias de la menopausia) y para controlar el colesterol. No sólo tienes bebidas de soja, sino productos elaborados a partir de la soja como pueden ser las galletas, yogures... y también en las farmacias te la venden en forma de comprimidos.
> 
> Y como curiosidad os diré ¿Existe la dieta perfecta para una vida sana en cuestiones alimenticias? Porque yo soy casi vegetariana, comerme un huevo es algo rarísimo... y en mis últimos análisis me salieron los triglicéridos por los suelos y en cambio el colesterol por las nubes... ¡Por no comer proteínas de origen animal! No aporté este tipo de proteínas en mi alimentación y mi propio cuerpo empezó a fabricar colesterol en forma masiva. Así que yo al contrario, además de la soja, he tenido que empezar a comer jamoncito serrano, huevos y todo tipo de carne. ¡Lo que son las cosas! Y en cuatro meses de 224 de colesterol ahora tengo 172. ¡Vuelvo a ser sana!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


 
Maria archs, perdona que estoy contestando a tu correo bebiendo un 
vaso de whiskhy. ( y no sake ). Los Okinawenses tienen la costumbre de
celebrar el cumpleanos de 100 anos. Su longetividad no se debe unicamente  a su dieta. Pero, yo no voy a escribir sobre los aspectos 
sociologos de ellos.

Ellos comen mucho pescado, alga y la carne de cerdo y la carne de goat
en menos cantidad. Mira, es dificil encontrar a los gauchos argentinos obesos que son casi carnivoros.  Los chilenos comen mucho pescado. Pero, me ha asombrado que hay obesos en Chile.  No deben ser vegetarianos para la salud. Es impoertante el equlibrio de los alimentos
que tienen efectos inter-relacionales. Ellos toman unos 30 ingredientes
diariamente. 

Yo no soy medico ni cientifico. Una univiersidad de los Estados Unidos y
la Universidad de Ryukyu en conjunto investigaron el secreto de la larga
esperanza de vida de los Okinawenses. 

Se llama sushi un pedacito del pescado crudo ( no cocido) sobre
el arroz. 

Espana y japon estan alejados. China y Japon estan cerca uno de otro.
Pero, los chinos recien han abierto la puerta para adoptar la cocina japonesa.  Invite a un chino al sushi pero no comia el sushi, horrible
plato de los barbaros. Eso ocurrio hace unos 20 anos. 

Hace unos 20 dias, encontre este estupendo foro. Yo necesito a otro 
japones que participe en este foro. He recibido muchas preguntas sobre
una gran variedad de las cosas japonesas. Sin comentar sobre el bacalao,
me descanso otra vez. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Nadie no ha escrito sobre el bento. El google espanol pide los articulos
sobre los bentos. He escrit, por eso, sobre el bento. Si encuentras algunos 
errores en espanol o giros impropios, ensenamelo por favor para mejorar 
mi pagina web. 


http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/bnto-es.html
El Bento - gastronomia japonesa. 

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------

